# APC-UPS back up time



## Rajesh345 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello all, 
1) what is the estimate back up time of apc600w upsfor my comfig ?

Phenom iix6 1055t  130w
Gigabyte m.b
4x sata h.d(250+500+500+2tb green)
Fs'p saga ii 500w smps
1* dvd drive 
Hyper 212+
120mm led fan conected to molex 4 pin   x 4 fans
80 mm local fan(custum 4 gfx load 55 ~60)

Item 2  connected to ups
System unit +
Wa1003a adsl bsnl router 

No monitor

Reason 4 asking: atm getting only max around 30 sec bkup only


----------



## macho84 (Nov 28, 2011)

I believe its due to battery falling down. Check with Asus. For your system atleast say 7-12 minutes of backup should be there. It depends on your monitor as well. so may be low based on its consumption.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 28, 2011)

Looks like battery of your UPS is almost dead. Change the battery.


----------



## Tenida (Nov 28, 2011)

How old is your ups???

If its under warranty contact apc tech support.They will replace faulty one with new unit.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Nov 28, 2011)

macho84 said:


> I believe its due to battery falling down. Check with Asus. For your system atleast say 7-12 minutes of backup should be there. It depends on your monitor as well. so may be low based on its consumption.



Monitor is not conneted to UPS , only System Unit + WA1003A bsnl router 



Tenida said:


> How old is your ups???
> 
> If its under warranty contact apc tech support.They will replace faulty one with new unit.




Less than 6 months old 


Thanks all , i will try to contact APC and update info here


----------



## casual_gamer (Nov 29, 2011)

what backup were you getting earlier?


----------



## AJK (Nov 29, 2011)

i get around 2-3 min max backup on my 600va APC UPS ..


----------



## casual_gamer (Nov 29, 2011)

AJK said:


> i get around 2-3 min max backup on my 600va APC UPS ..



600va can handle maximum 350w, your config looks like it goes beyond the capability of your ups.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Nov 29, 2011)

casual_gamer said:


> 600va can handle maximum 350w, your config looks like it goes beyond the capability of your ups.



So does that means 30  sec back up is normal ?


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 29, 2011)

^^ nope. should get 5min backup as UPS powering only the cpu mainly.



casual_gamer said:


> 600va can handle maximum 350w, your config looks like it goes beyond the capability of your ups.



his system won't need more than 50W of power. so considering efficiency of PSU total power draw won't exceed 100W. faulty UPS/battery.

contact APC. a member here, Faun got his UPS replaced/repaired cause of low backup recently.


----------



## casual_gamer (Nov 29, 2011)

casual_gamer said:


> 600va can handle maximum 350w, your config looks like it goes beyond the capability of your ups.





Rajesh345 said:


> So does that means 30  sec back up is normal ?


That reply was for AJX. He has a gaming config, so his ups can't handle the load.

what backup were you getting earlier, like in the first 2 months of your ups purchase?


----------

